# The new tombstones finished!



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

A few I took today of my 5 new stones. I'm planning on two more but these are finally done and came out pretty fair.



















My vulture has a new roost this year! Fits perfectly on the top of this one.




























Thanks for looking. Pardon the glare. Geez, I need to re-position them out of the sun.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

they love fantastic!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Those look great! What type of foam did you use?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Help, I've been blinded by the glare!:googly:


Beautiful set of tombstones, JD. You are the Cemetery King


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> they love fantastic!


Thanks Jeff.



Warrant2000 said:


> Those look great! What type of foam did you use?


It's two inch pink insulation foam board.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

RoxyBlue said:


> Help, I've been blinded by the glare!:googly:
> 
> Beautiful set of tombstones, JD. You are the Cemetery King


LOL. The glare is awful! I plan to take a few night shots. My amber and blue floods are packed away but I have a green one handy that will give me an idea of what they'll look like under "mood lighting."

Cemetery King, eh? I like it!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Those look great jdub!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Came out pretty fair? Are you kidding me? They came out awesome! They look like the real thing, glare and all. Love the vulture on top of the gravestone, very cool. Great work!:jol:


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I just love the variation of widths and heights... they look great together!!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

I really like all of those! 
What's the topper on the pillar made of?


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice!!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Devils Chariot said:


> Those look great jdub!


Thanks DC. Appreciate it.



Scary Godmother said:


> Came out pretty fair? Are you kidding me? They came out awesome! They look like the real thing, glare and all. Love the vulture on top of the gravestone, very cool. Great work!:jol:


Thanks SG. Mrs. Dubs pulled into the driveway after work and and said "OMG, I thought I died. Is the big one for me?" I told her that the large stone was mine and she could pick from one of the smaller ones.
The vulture was too perfect. I'll put a pile of bones at the base of this stone on Halloween.



Dixie said:


> I just love the variation of widths and heights... they look great together!!


Thanks Dixie. I liked making different sized monuments. More authentic.



Mr_Chicken said:


> I really like all of those!
> What's the topper on the pillar made of?


It feels like plaster or something close.



playfx said:


> Nice!!


Gracias!:smoking:


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Those all look really fantastic! I like the variation in size and shape. The monument style is a real departure from the slab style you normally see. You'll certainly have a classy cemetery!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Nice work.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The tombstones look great. I'm sure they'll look even better with the mood lighting.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Uruk-Hai said:


> Those all look really fantastic! I like the variation in size and shape. The monument style is a real departure from the slab style you normally see. You'll certainly have a classy cemetery!


Thanks U-H. Much appreciated. I'm really liking the 3-D monuments too.



spideranne said:


> Nice work.


Thanks!



Spooky1 said:


> The tombstones look great. I'm sure they'll look even better with the mood lighting.


They do! I took them out tonight and lit them with some blue and amber spots. Very neat effect. Too bad my picture taking skills suck or I'd have some to share


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

They are all great. I finished the knock off of the one you made with the angle on top tonight. I will try and post some photos tomorrow. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Great work Jerry,

Not to try to get you to make more, BUT ... I was in BigLots yesterday on buffalo rd and they had a nice selection of cherubs at 50% off.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

WOW! Those look so good when you get them all together! Let me know when you're going to knock part of the house down to make more room for the cemetery...I wanna see Mrs. dubbya's face. Great work as always Jerry.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

They are fantastic. You know what would set them off perfectly?... if you had a mausoleum in the background. Do you know where you could find one? :lolkin:


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

steveshauntedyard said:


> They are all great. I finished the knock off of the one you made with the angle on top tonight. I will try and post some photos tomorrow. Thanks for the inspiration.


Can't wait to see it!



MotelSixx said:


> Great work Jerry,
> 
> Not to try to get you to make more, BUT ... I was in BigLots yesterday on buffalo rd and they had a nice selection of cherubs at 50% off.


I'll be stopping there today. Thanks for the heads up.:smoking:



lewlew said:


> WOW! Those look so good when you get them all together! Let me know when you're going to knock part of the house down to make more room for the cemetery...I wanna see Mrs. dubbya's face. Great work as always Jerry.


Thanks Mark. I think the tombstone poppers will also set them off.
I plan to have you tell my wife about the expansion. She won't likely hurt you!



Lady Nyxie said:


> They are fantastic. You know what would set them off perfectly?... if you had a mausoleum in the background. Do you know where you could find one? :lolkin:


LOL! Yeah, I think I know where I can steal..er...I mean, borrow a mausoleum. Actually, I think a crypt and fcg are in the plans for next year.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

jdubbya said:


> Originally Posted by Lady Nyxie
> They are fantastic. You know what would set them off perfectly?... if you had a mausoleum in the background. Do you know where you could find one?
> 
> LOL! Yeah, I think I know where I can steal..er...I mean, borrow a mausoleum. Actually, I think a crypt and fcg are in the plans for next year.


I just got off the phone with ADT. They will be over in the morning to install the alarm on my crypt.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

*A couple of better pics; hopefully*

I aged the column marker a bit more with some watered down gray. Gave it a nicer old look with some run marks, etc..



















Here's one more I just finished up today. Always loved this punny epitaph so had to make a stone!










And a night shot. Blurry but I was so excited to have tombstones, flood lights and darkness I couldn't help myself!


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

All those tombstones look great! Nice job in making them look aged. Now all you need is moss or some type of old greenery and your all set!


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Thats kinda creepy. Like the 'Erie Cemetery' has the family plots in rings


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Kaoru said:


> All those tombstones look great! Nice job in making them look aged. Now all you need is moss or some type of old greenery and your all set!


Got that covered! I have a bag of moss I'll be using closer to Halloween.



MotelSixx said:


> Thats kinda creepy. Like the 'Erie Cemetery' has the family plots in rings


You noticed that too.
Erie has some great old monuments. I need to go over there some day and take some pics.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Tombstone Talent!!


----------

